# Illustrator Help!



## Wildhare (Oct 12, 2005)

I can create items in Illustrator 11.0.0 and they are CENTERED and ready to go.  Yet once I transfer that item over to a PDF, BMP, TIFF or any other document to print it shifts OFF Center and places it in a totally different place on the page/document.

For Example this document was perfect viewing in Illustrator. 





 If I printed from Illustrator "fit to page" it comes perfectly centered.  If I chose: "do not scale" it's off center.
When I save or export to a different document it's off center/shifted.

When I did a PDF today it increased the size of the document 2" in each direction.  What can I do to solve this problem.  It's so frustrating!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildhare (Oct 13, 2005)

No one has any answers or ideas at all?


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 13, 2005)

THe off center stuff sounds like a print setup issue. What program are you printing from, and have you checked to see if it has a option to center the printed item on the page?

When you printed the PDF, its possible (if using Acrobat Reader) that you had the option to resize the page to fit turned on. I'm not in front of my mac right now to verify locations of settings.

Give a little more detail and we will help how we can.

r


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 13, 2005)

Go to the "hand tool" in your tools pallette and select the OTHER tool there called the Page Tool. Then grab the dotted lines on your page document (that's your printable area) and move them around. You'll see what will end up printing using that tool and you can manipulate it slightly.

However, you should be able to save as pdf and have illustrator save all the way to the outer boundaries of your artwork, just don't choose "Fit to Page". Sounds like  you're trying to do two things at once. Make your pdf whatever size your illustrator doc is, then worry about how you print it and how you size it (fit to page).


----------



## dzinehaus (Jan 13, 2006)

check your page setup settings and make sure that they are set to a correct size. a correct size meaning that if you are using 8.5"x11" paper, setup your page to be that size. then when back in the document check your page tiling and see if your document fits within the dotted lines of the page tiling.

if not, like Natobasso said, grab the other icon, that is found when clicking and holding the mouse button on the hand icon, and recenter your page. That icon resets your page tiling to wherever you put it on the page.

In simplest terms that is your printable area.

hope this helps


----------

